# Generic Fursonas??



## Deathless (Jul 23, 2017)

One of my friends has been saying how my fursona is "generic". What are your opinions on his statement and what do you think of people saying that one's design is "generic"?
Fursona:


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Jul 23, 2017)

Not really generic, but it's just a blue wolf, not exactly super custom/unique, no offense.

i'm suprised at how rare white tigers are, you see so few anymore.


----------



## xofrats (Jul 23, 2017)

I would say it is generic. I feel like I have seen these colours and markings many times.
But! I don't mind generic. I don't think every character has to look unique. It's their personality that really sells the OC.


----------



## ellaerna (Jul 23, 2017)

It's generic in a very definitional way. Like, it's a pretty basic wolf/fox design with typical wolf/fox markings. The one big difference from a standard wolf/fox is that it's bright blue, but in the fandom such colors are no longer that unique or rare. So yeah, generic. 

But I don't think that word should be bad. It ends up having a negative connotation a lot, but it's actually a pretty neutral term. Like, in reality I look like a generic white girl. Is that bad? Not really. Same with your fursona. Does it look pretty standard for a fursona? Yes. Is that bad? Not really. 

So long as it makes you happy, that's all that really matters.


----------



## Scales42 (Jul 23, 2017)

Well... a few colour patterns wouldn't hurt


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 23, 2017)

Generic = Common species and/or look.

My Fursona's a generic species, aka a wolf. I like generic. Makes it easy to relate to them.


----------



## KiokuChan (Jul 30, 2017)

I think it doesn't matter as long as it's meaningful to you.


----------



## snowyfursuitlover (Jul 30, 2017)

whats good about that design is if you made a fursuit you would have to pay 500 dollars on diffrent fur colors.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 31, 2017)

Honestly generic isn't a bad thing. I usually use the default character model and class in video games. It feels right.

I've never been super duper attached to my fursona though. I sort of prefer drawing other people's. That's probably influencing my opinion on this.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 31, 2017)

Well blue foxes are pretty common, 

But you know what? Everyone is either generic, or super snowflake, you can never win.Either you're a sparkly linsangorilla or another goddamn fox.


You know what really matter? You like the thing that represents you,

You know what I am? A hybrid sparklesona. Mine's another goddamn wolf with wings stapled to it


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 31, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> Not really generic, but it's just a blue wolf, not exactly super custom/unique, no offense.
> 
> i'm suprised at how rare white tigers are, you see so few anymore.



Wrong! Ive bumped into a few white tigers on FA and such. They exist, theyre just not uber common


----------



## Aziri (Jul 31, 2017)

I think you shouldnt care what others think of your sona, its yours hon not theirs. If its what you like then great! If you think its wrong then you can always change and evolve it till your happy ^-^ iv changed mine sonce initial conception and i still think its rather generic but i like it! :3


----------



## Deathless (Jul 31, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Well blue foxes are pretty common,


My oc is a wolf though. Lots of people make that mistake lmao, but I totally get what you're saying!


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Jul 31, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Wrong! Ive bumped into a few white tigers on FA and such. They exist, theyre just not uber common



GIVE ME LINKS, I MUST FIND MY KIND AND BELONG


----------



## modfox (Jul 31, 2017)

i have no problem with "generic" fursonas. but I do have a problem with sparkle dogs


----------



## Lexiand (Aug 2, 2017)

He does not even look generic.
The only thing thats generic is the species


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 3, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> GIVE ME LINKS, I MUST FIND MY KIND AND BELONG


Userpage of tuxtiger -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Userpage of filmiger -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Userpage of loghn -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


Userpage of lt.scuttlebutt -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Userpage of zuriizachz -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Userpage of killerlepord -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

The first two were partners/bdsm couple of two people I follow


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Aug 3, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Userpage of tuxtiger -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> 
> Userpage of filmiger -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> 
> ...



Tyty! <3


----------



## lajm (Aug 4, 2017)

i like it


----------

